

Ohio measles outbreak largest in USA since 1996 - adventured
http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2014/05/13/ohio-measles-outbreak/9031175/

======
darklajid
Not sure why this is posted. If this is pointing out a trend of people not
getting a vaccination: Let me be the first to call them absolute idiots.

Just put my (in 3 days) 3 month old daughter on antibiotics, because the
neighbors (same house) don't seem to like vaccines and their (two) kids caught
"Pertussis". Which is really not a problem anymore, unless you're a total
moron. And it's especially dangerous for newborn babies, which tend not to
cough like mad, but just stop breathing.

Every Single Person refusing basic vaccines should be hit, repeatedly. With a
cluebat or whatever's available.

------
uslic001
The Jenny McCarthy effect. She should be executed for the all the deaths she
has caused.

